# THE COUNCIL C.C 1st ANNUAL PICNIC



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

THE COUNCIL C.C. WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME OUT JAN 17. 2010, AND JOIN US FOR OUR FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK. FOOD AND DRINKS WILL BE PROVIDED WHILE IT LASTS. WE WILL ALSO HAVE A 50/50 RAFFLE, AND HAND OUT TROPHIES FOR CLUB PARTICIPATION, BEST UNDER CONSTRUCTION, BEST BOMB, BEST TRUCK, BEST LOW RIDER, & MOST ORIGINAL. WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE. :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

*TTT FOR THE COUNCIL HOMIES :thumbsup: *


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

YOU KNOW OHANA SO CAL WILL BETHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

YOU KNOW MILLENIUM WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

what's up homie!!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:biggrin: Good looking out homies!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 15 2009, 08:19 AM~15364576
> *ALTERED ONES WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP BIGG DOGG.


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

da big M will b there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> da big M will b there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

What up homies. U know SuspectS will be there :biggrin:


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C (Jun 3, 2009)

CITY WIDE C.C WILL BE THERE HOMIE


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

I'll try to make it out there! Will it be at the "new spot"?


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 15 2009, 10:13 PM~15373696
> *What up homies. U know SuspectS will be there :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONY CITYWIDE C.C_@Oct 15 2009, 11:11 PM~15374198
> *CITY WIDE C.C WILL BE THERE HOMIE
> *


WHATS UP TONY. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Oct 15 2009, 11:41 PM~15374416
> *I'll try to make it out there! Will it be at the "new spot"?
> *


IT'S GONNA BE AT THE PALMS.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

Hell yeah the old spot..


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SUPPORT YOUR LOCO COUNCIL CC!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 17 2009, 03:14 AM~15385475
> *SUPPORT YOUR LOCO COUNCIL CC!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

What up Homies. Keep this shit on Top. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T M F T for the COUNCIL C.C.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

see you all there homies hope you remember us!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:biggrin: What's up primo! !!!!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Oct 23 2009, 03:19 PM~15448001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My ride is next for the wash. :biggrin:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool 
:biggrin:


----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG BEAR (Sep 8, 2009)

THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB ALL THE WAY .............BIG BEAR...............


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR_@Oct 26 2009, 12:29 PM~15470218
> *THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB  ALL THE WAY .............BIG BEAR...............
> *


 :0  hno: look out for the big black bear. :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

It's going to be a firme time homies.


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SNOOPERO (Oct 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67 Impala (Jun 2, 2009)

Optic will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Oct 27 2009, 04:24 PM~15484232
> *
> *


What up homie U got your self a 68 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 2 2009, 11:07 AM~15537151
> *What up homie  U got your self a 68  :cheesy:
> *


YEAH HOMIE, PICKED IT UP LAST THURSDAY. IT'S A PROJECT, BUT IT'S IN TACT.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Nov 2 2009, 12:01 PM~15537724
> *YEAH HOMIE, PICKED IT UP LAST THURSDAY. IT'S A PROJECT, BUT IT'S IN TACT.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 26 2009, 07:22 PM~15474904
> *:0    hno:  look out for the big black bear. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA I LIKE THAT ONE........


----------



## BIG BEAR (Sep 8, 2009)

ON THE DAY OF THE ANNUAL I WILL BE HAVING SOME CAKE FOR ALL THE KIDS ON BEHALF OF MY 2 DAUGHTERS BIRHTDAYS ...........THE COUNCIL .......BIG BEAR..........ALL WELCOME.......


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR_@Nov 2 2009, 01:10 PM~15538434
> *ON THE DAY OF THE ANNUAL I WILL BE HAVING SOME CAKE FOR ALL THE KIDS ON BEHALF OF MY 2 DAUGHTERS BIRHTDAYS ...........THE COUNCIL .......BIG BEAR..........ALL WELCOME.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Nov 2 2009, 12:01 PM~15537724
> *WELCOME TO THE 68 FAMILIA HOMEBOY!! IM HAPPY FOR YOU HOMEZ!!  :biggrin:*


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*BUMP FOR THE HOMIES *


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67 Impala (Jun 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## BIG BEAR (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT * :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 2 2009, 04:53 PM~15541128
> *BUMP FOR THE HOMIES
> *


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

I JUST WANT TO REMIND EVERYONE ABOUT THE RULES THEY HAVE AT THE PARK. NO HOPPING, BURNNING OUT, SPEEDING, OR LOUD MUSIC BEFORE 10:00AM. I LET JOE KNOW THAT WE WANTED TO CONTINUE HAVING OUR PICNICS AT THE PALMS INSTEAD OF SEC. 9. THEY DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT ASLONG AS WE OBEY THERE RULES. SO KEEP THAT IN MIND, AND COME OUT AND ENJOY A DAY WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

COME ON HOMIES KEEP IT ON TOP. :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Nov 6 2009, 12:29 PM~15583863
> *I JUST WANT TO REMIND EVERYONE ABOUT THE RULES THEY HAVE AT THE PARK. NO HOPPING, BURNNING OUT, SPEEDING, OR LOUD MUSIC BEFORE 10:00AM. I LET JOE KNOW THAT WE WANTED TO CONTINUE HAVING OUR PICNICS AT THE PALMS INSTEAD OF SEC. 9. THEY DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT ASLONG AS WE OBEY THERE RULES. SO KEEP THAT IN MIND, AND COME OUT AND ENJOY A DAY WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS.
> *


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

*TTT*</span>


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Nov 12 2009, 12:14 AM~15641152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :werd: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:uh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Nov 23 2009, 10:07 AM~15753805
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

What's up homies!!


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVILSIDE HYDRAULICS WILL BE THERE PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Nov 24 2009, 02:52 PM~15768513
> *EVILSIDE HYDRAULICS WILL BE THERE PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2009, 12:31 PM~15778833
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT'S UP BIG DOGG, HOW U BEEN HOMIE. HEARD YOU GUY'S SHUT IT DOWN IN VEGAS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 25 2009, 03:07 PM~15780237
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP ANGEL, HEY THANKS AGAIN FOR THE FOOD, SHIT WAS BOMB. :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Nov 25 2009, 04:26 PM~15781022
> *WHAT'S UP ANGEL, HEY THANKS AGAIN FOR THE FOOD, SHIT WAS BOMB. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

COUNCIL C. C. </span>


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

YOU NO........GOOD TIMES FAMILY........WILL BE THERE.......... :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez64_@Nov 27 2009, 11:22 AM~15797361
> *YOU NO........GOOD TIMES FAMILY........WILL BE THERE.......... :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Nov 25 2009, 03:19 PM~15780949
> * :biggrin: WHAT'S UP BIG DOGG,  HOW U BEEN HOMIE. HEARD YOU GUY'S SHUT IT DOWN IN VEGAS. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

bump for the Homies from Council !


To the Council member that gave me that tow this morning :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Dec 1 2009, 11:22 AM~15833380
> *bump for the Homies from Council !
> To the Council member that gave me that tow this morning  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT WAS THE HOMIE DAVID. HE SAID NO PROBLEM. :thumbsup: SEE YOU GUY'S AT THE PICNIC. :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Oct 16 2009, 09:45 AM~15377072
> *IT'S GONNA BE AT THE PALMS.
> *


 :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

IF I MISSED ANYONE, I APPOLIGIZE & HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!</span>  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *THAT WAS THE HOMIE DAVID. HE SAID NO PROBLEM.  SEE YOU GUY'S AT THE PICNIC. *


:thumbsup:


Bump for the return to the Palms !!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 17 2009, 03:14 AM~15385475
> *SUPPORT YOUR LOCO COUNCIL CC!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:wave: Going to be a good day The pomona swapmeet & a picnic with the homies. :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

ALMOST THAT TIME :biggrin: .


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

TTT</span>


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL. WILL BE THERE...


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Dec 10 2009, 02:38 PM~15939486
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
> FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL. WILL BE THERE...
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOMIE.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T


From BEST OF FRIENDS car club


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

KEEP THIS MOVING... :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Dec 12 2009, 12:56 PM~15959699
> *KEEP THIS MOVING... :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE REPING TO THE FULLEST  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Nov 6 2009, 12:29 PM~15583863
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2009, 09:25 AM~15967120
> *I'LL BE THERE REPING TO  THE FULLEST    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## -MENACE- (Sep 10, 2009)

THAT'S RIGHT THAT'S RIGHT...ALMOST HERE


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

HELL YA BABY ITS ALMOST HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Dec 16 2009, 12:12 AM~15996111
> *YOU READY TO BREAK OUT? :biggrin:*


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Dec 16 2009, 09:32 AM~15998220
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
> *


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

WAY of LIFE CC LOS ANGELES will b attending


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

The Loyalty One's So Cal will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by way of life LA_@Dec 19 2009, 09:26 PM~16034624
> *WAY of LIFE CC  LOS ANGELES  will b attending
> *


SEE YOU THERE HOMIES.


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Dec 19 2009, 11:46 PM~16035731
> *The Loyalty One's So Cal will be there. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
WTF! :wow: :wow: :wow: 
GOOD LUCK... SEE YOU THERE HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Dec 20 2009, 09:20 PM~16042469
> *:0  :0  :0
> WTF! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> GOOD LUCK... SEE YOU THERE HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie! going to do big things with this one. :yes: :biggrin: will talk to you about some thing that day.


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Dec 20 2009, 10:45 PM~16043806
> *Thanks Homie! going to do big things with this one.  :yes:  :biggrin:  will talk to you about some thing that day.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T for the homies. 4 More weeks and it's on.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## MAKING HATERZ (Jul 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Where the HOMIES at :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Dec 22 2009, 02:54 PM~16059804
> *Where the HOMIES at :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Nov 23 2009, 11:07 AM~15753805
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Dec 22 2009, 09:46 PM~16063959
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


There they go :biggrin:


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WE WILL BE THERE.


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

ttt.............


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Dec 29 2009, 12:44 AM~16118842
> *ttt.............
> *


x3


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Dec 26 2009, 08:49 PM~16097877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

13 more days. :0


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jan 4 2010, 11:27 AM~16178734
> *13 more days.  :0
> *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE  BUT WHERE IS IT GOING TO BE THE PALMS OR AREA 51 .....LOL


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

BEST OF FRIENDS will be there ! !



At the Palms right?
Whats the word on the BBQ's ? ?


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

:biggrin: LIMITED C.C WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## HIT~N~RUN (Nov 26, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WE WILL BE THERE...... : :thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

Dino's BOMB SQUAD will be there


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CrazyPirate (Jan 6, 2010)

hell yeahhhh


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T for the homies. Almost time big DOGGS


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*WESTSIDE FAMILIA*will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

YOU KNOW THE ' QUEEN ' WILL BE ROLLIN THRU


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Where the homies at


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

UWWWWWW UWWWWWW..... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Jan 5 2010, 08:17 PM~16197463
> *BEST OF FRIENDS will be there ! !
> At the Palms right?
> Whats the word on the BBQ's ? ?
> *


YEAH, THE PALMS. GRILLS HAVE TO BE PROPANE UNLESS YOU USE ONE OF THE PARKS GRILLS.


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jan 6 2010, 09:16 AM~16202342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Jan 5 2010, 08:56 PM~16198032
> *:biggrin: LIMITED C.C WILL BE THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 08:13 AM~16201889
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIES, I SEE YOU PUT IT DOWN AT THE HOP. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jan 6 2010, 04:03 PM~16205779
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 6 2010, 09:21 PM~16210098
> *YOU KNOW THE ' QUEEN ' WILL BE ROLLIN THRU
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jan 7 2010, 03:42 PM~16217197
> *Where the homies at
> *


 :nicoderm: WHAT UP HOMIE...YOU GUYS GONNA ROLL DEEP OR WHAT? :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 7 2010, 06:28 PM~16218543
> *:nicoderm: WHAT UP HOMIE...YOU GUYS GONNA ROLL DEEP OR WHAT? :thumbsup:
> *


Hope so homie. Homie coming down with the rides. Just for your picnic dogg. I have to show love back at you homies :thumbsup:


----------



## ASSTEK64 (Dec 17, 2009)

A LOT OF GOOD TIMERS WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

HOPEFULLY WE HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT. LOOKS LIKE THERE'S GOING TO BE A LOT OF GOOD GENTE COMING OUT. THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup: . IT'S ALMOST TIME... I WANNA REMIND EVERYONE ABOUT THE RULES THE PARK SET. NO BURNING OUT, NO LOUD MUSIC BEFORE 10:00AM, NO SPEEDING, OR RECKLESS DRIVING. ED REYES AND HIS OFFICE ARE GOING TO USE THE OUTCOME OF THIS EVENT TO DETERMINE WHETHER OR NOT WE WILL BE ABLE TO USE THE PALMS FOR FUTURE PICNICS.


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 8 2010, 01:19 AM~16222884
> *HOPEFULLY WE HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT. LOOKS LIKE THERE'S GOING TO BE A LOT OF GOOD GENTE COMING OUT. THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup: . IT'S ALMOST TIME... I WANNA REMIND EVERYONE ABOUT THE RULES THE PARK SET. NO BURNING OUT, NO LOUD MUSIC BEFORE 10:00AM, NO SPEEDING, OR RECKLESS DRIVING. ED REYES AND HIS OFFICE ARE GOING TO USE THE OUTCOME OF THIS EVENT TO DETERMINE WHETHER OR NOT WE WILL BE ABLE TO USE THE PALMS FOR FUTURE PICNICS.
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT... THE PALMS :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 8 2010, 01:19 AM~16222884
> *HOPEFULLY WE HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT. LOOKS LIKE THERE'S GOING TO BE A LOT OF GOOD GENTE COMING OUT. THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup: . IT'S ALMOST TIME... I WANNA REMIND EVERYONE ABOUT THE RULES THE PARK SET. NO BURNING OUT, NO LOUD MUSIC BEFORE 10:00AM, NO SPEEDING, OR RECKLESS DRIVING. ED REYES AND HIS OFFICE ARE GOING TO USE THE OUTCOME OF THIS EVENT TO DETERMINE WHETHER OR NOT WE WILL BE ABLE TO USE THE PALMS FOR FUTURE PICNICS.
> *


UNDERSTOOD, HOPEFULLY EVERYONE UNDERSTANDS AND OBEYS THE RULES, THE PALMS IS THE SHIT WE DON'T WANT TO MESS THAT UP AT ALL. :x: :x: :x:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 7 2010, 11:19 PM~16222884
> *HOPEFULLY WE HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT. LOOKS LIKE THERE'S GOING TO BE A LOT OF GOOD GENTE COMING OUT. THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup: . IT'S ALMOST TIME... I WANNA REMIND EVERYONE ABOUT THE RULES THE PARK SET. NO BURNING OUT, NO LOUD MUSIC BEFORE 10:00AM, NO SPEEDING, OR RECKLESS DRIVING. ED REYES AND HIS OFFICE ARE GOING TO USE THE OUTCOME OF THIS EVENT TO DETERMINE WHETHER OR NOT WE WILL BE ABLE TO USE THE PALMS FOR FUTURE PICNICS.
> *


 :thumbsup: VERY WELL PUT....


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 8 2010, 12:19 AM~16222884
> *HOPEFULLY WE HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT. LOOKS LIKE THERE'S GOING TO BE A LOT OF GOOD GENTE COMING OUT. THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup: . IT'S ALMOST TIME... I WANNA REMIND EVERYONE ABOUT THE RULES THE PARK SET. NO BURNING OUT, NO LOUD MUSIC BEFORE 10:00AM, NO SPEEDING, OR RECKLESS DRIVING. ED REYES AND HIS OFFICE ARE GOING TO USE THE OUTCOME OF THIS EVENT TO DETERMINE WHETHER OR NOT WE WILL BE ABLE TO USE THE PALMS FOR FUTURE PICNICS.
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## la1983regal (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Dec 20 2009, 09:20 PM~16042469
> *:0  :0  :0
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>L.A.'S FINEST WILL BE THERE *


----------



## la1983regal (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Dec 20 2009, 09:20 PM~16042469
> *:0  :0  :0
> WTF! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> GOOD LUCK... SEE YOU THERE HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Best of Friends Los Angeles will be there


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 7 2010, 11:19 PM~16222884
> *HOPEFULLY WE HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT. LOOKS LIKE THERE'S GOING TO BE A LOT OF GOOD GENTE COMING OUT. THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup: . IT'S ALMOST TIME... I WANNA REMIND EVERYONE ABOUT THE RULES THE PARK SET. NO BURNING OUT, NO LOUD MUSIC BEFORE 10:00AM, NO SPEEDING, OR RECKLESS DRIVING. ED REYES AND HIS OFFICE ARE GOING TO USE THE OUTCOME OF THIS EVENT TO DETERMINE WHETHER OR NOT WE WILL BE ABLE TO USE THE PALMS FOR FUTURE PICNICS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## 67 Impala (Jun 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I <3 Elysian Park :biggrin:


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez64_@Nov 27 2009, 11:22 AM~15797361
> *YOU NO........GOOD TIMES FAMILY........WILL BE THERE.......... :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


GT CC.....WILL BE THERE....TTT


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 Impala (Jun 2, 2009)

:cheesy: 
one more week


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

Let's do the damn thing....TTT


----------



## 67 Impala (Jun 2, 2009)

:0


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

uffin: TTT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

6 More days homies


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jan 11 2010, 01:35 PM~16255315
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
> *


t
t
t


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

I've received an email from Ed Reyes' assistant Lynnelle Scaduto basically stating that as long as we follow the "basic park rules" that were given there should be no problems. She also advised that there are still some uneasy neighbors when it comes to the car club picnics and they will be ready to call dispatch for any complaints/violations. Below I have pasted the email from Lynelle for you all to read.



Hello Everyone,

I am writing to ask if there is anything that you need for January 17th. I spoke with Mr. Westside earlier today about what to expect on the 17th. I want you all to be clear that we still have some uneasy neighbors when it comes to the car club picnics and they will be ready to call dispatch for any complaints/violations.

You should know that you have our full support. We have talked several times about the expectations which are to obey the basic park rules. If rules are followed there should be ZERO issues. I will notify the Councilman about the picnic, hopefully he can stop by. I also hope to make a visit. My biggest concern is that none of your guests are bothered and/or troubled by any city agency if it is not warranted.

I do ask that if there are any instances where your guests feel they are unnecessarily bothered by GSP or LAPD that you contact me on. Our office wants to ensure that you and your guests have a GREAT time at your picnic and that you continue to use Elysian Park.

We will schedule Meeting #4 shortly after this picnic to discuss how we can continue to improve your experience in Elysian Park.

Does Tuesday, January 19th, 6:30pm work for you? Same place.

In the meantime, please do not hesitate to contact me. You may also email me [email protected]

Thank you,


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 11 2010, 08:35 PM~16259762
> *I've received an email from Ed Reyes' assistant Lynnelle Scaduto basically stating that as long as we follow the "basic park rules" that were given there should be no problems. She also advised that there are still some uneasy neighbors when it comes to the car club picnics and they will be ready to call dispatch for any complaints/violations. Below I have pasted the email from Lynelle for you all to read.
> 
> 
> ...














GOOD SHIT LETS DO IT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 11 2010, 08:35 PM~16259762
> *I've received an email from Ed Reyes' assistant Lynnelle Scaduto basically stating that as long as we follow the "basic park rules" that were given there should be no problems. She also advised that there are still some uneasy neighbors when it comes to the car club picnics and they will be ready to call dispatch for any complaints/violations. Below I have pasted the email from Lynelle for you all to read.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez64_@Jan 10 2010, 01:02 AM~16242271
> *GT CC.....WILL BE THERE....TTT
> *



TTT GT GT GT....


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 11 2010, 06:35 PM~16259762
> *I've received an email from Ed Reyes' assistant Lynnelle Scaduto basically stating that as long as we follow the "basic park rules" that were given there should be no problems. She also advised that there are still some uneasy neighbors when it comes to the car club picnics and they will be ready to call dispatch for any complaints/violations. Below I have pasted the email from Lynelle for you all to read.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad u got the email and thanks for posting it up...... :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

IM READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH THE HOMIEZ FROM THE COUNCIL CC!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jan 12 2010, 06:16 PM~16269343
> *X<span style=\'color:blue\'>1958
> X1962
> X1964
> ...


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

Hopefully it'll still be happening after the Pomona Swap Meet.


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin: TTMFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

*WHAT IF IT RAINS!!!!*


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Jan 13 2010, 12:03 PM~16277706
> *WHAT IF IT RAINS!!!!
> *


*





x2*


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

thats why we have cannopies for :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jan 13 2010, 06:44 PM~16281420
> *thats why we have cannopies for  :biggrin:
> *



*COOL GUESS SO ITS ON RAIN OR SHINE *


----------



## CJBANDRES (Mar 4, 2009)

q-vo shooter


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CJBANDRES_@Jan 13 2010, 08:51 PM~16283063
> *q-vo shooter
> *




*WHAT UP HOMIE * :wave:


----------



## 67 Impala (Jun 2, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*TTT*
:thumbsup: :worship: hno:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

3 More days Homies


----------



## BIG BEAR (Sep 8, 2009)

RAIN OR SHINE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE SUM GOOOD FUN TIME .................TO ALL I AM HAVING MY 2 LIL GURLS B-DAY PARTY AS WELL ........PURAQ FIESTA ....................THE COUNCIL...................     :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR_@Jan 14 2010, 01:21 PM~16289997
> *RAIN OR SHINE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE SUM GOOOD FUN TIME .................TO ALL I AM HAVING MY 2 LIL GURLS B-DAY PARTY AS WELL ........PURAQ FIESTA ....................THE COUNCIL...................         :biggrin:
> *


*
FIRME CAN I BREAK THE PINATA LOL *:biggrin:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

For shoou!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 14 2010, 01:56 PM~16290846
> *COUNT ME IN TO HOMEZ!!! LOL</span>*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

We'll be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jan 14 2010, 06:24 PM~16292788
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>HELL YEA HEY AND I WANT MY CANDY BAG TOO ESE * :biggrin:


----------



## CJBANDRES (Mar 4, 2009)

SHOOTER WITCH 1 OF YOUR RIDES ARE ROLLING ON


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*IMA TAKE THE HARLEY MY RAG IS IN THE SHOP GETTIN PAINTED*


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

Q-VO "COUNCIL" JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF YOU VATOS WERE HAVING A TROPHIE CATAGORY FOR THE HARLEYS..... IT WASNT MENTIONED IN ON YOUR FLYER.. GRACIAS.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 14 2010, 08:25 PM~16293991
> *Q-VO "COUNCIL" JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF YOU VATOS WERE HAVING A TROPHIE CATAGORY FOR THE HARLEYS..... IT WASNT MENTIONED IN ON YOUR FLYER.. GRACIAS.... :thumbsup:
> *


*X2*


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

My brother and I will be down there!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 15 2010, 12:18 AM~16298175
> *My brother and I will be down there!
> *


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

there giving out TROPHIE ? is it a show or a cruise type just kick it thing ? :dunno:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 03:49 PM~16302430
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

HELLO ALL MY LOWRIDER HOMIES, MEETING #4 IS SET WITH THE CITY OF LA. ITS THIS TUESDAY JANUARY 19TH 2010 AT THE USUAL SPOTAT ELYSIAN PARK, GRACE SIMMONS LODGE . HERE IS THE LINK BELOW.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521309


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jan 15 2010, 06:12 PM~16303633
> *HELLO ALL MY LOWRIDER HOMIES, MEETING #4 IS SET WITH THE CITY OF LA. ITS THIS TUESDAY JANUARY 19TH 2010 AT THE USUAL SPOTAT ELYSIAN PARK, GRACE SIMMONS LODGE . HERE IS THE LINK BELOW.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521309
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

WE WILL BE THERE...


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 15 2010, 12:18 AM~16298175
> *My brother and I will be down there!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 15 2010, 09:00 PM~16306157
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jan 15 2010, 09:19 AM~16300115
> *there giving out TROPHIE ? is it a show or a cruise type just kick it thing ?  :dunno:
> *


IT'S (D) ALL THEE ABOVE :biggrin: BUT WE ARE GIVING OUT TROPHIES FOR CLUB PARTICIPATION, BEST OF SHOW, BEST UNDER CONSTRUCTION, BEST TRUCK, BEST LOWRIDER, AND BEST BOMB. SO COME OUT ENJOY FREE FOOD, OR GET YOUR GRILL ON AND JUS KICK IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 15 2010, 04:35 PM~16303790
> *WE WILL BE THERE...
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

wass up doggs almost d-day


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 15 2010, 11:12 PM~16306293
> *<span style='font-family:Times'><span style=\'color:blue\'>1 MORE DAY TTMFT*


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT

We'll be there .....


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

See ya'll homies manana!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jan 16 2010, 03:16 PM~16310702
> *See ya'll homies manana!
> *


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

It's on homies!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

see you vatos in a couple of hours


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2010, 12:32 AM~16314223
> *see you vatos in a couple of hours
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

_*on our way 5;45 am *_


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

WE HERE HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

Just kicking it! !!!


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

post more nice pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*JUST MADE IT BACK HOME IN BEHALF OF MILLENIUM WANT TO THANK THE COUNCIL CC FOR THE GRUB IT WAS A HELL OF A TURN OUT CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE* :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES CC WANTS 2 THANK THE COUNCIL FOR HAVING US LOTS OF CARS AND WAS A GOOD TURN OUT FOR YOUR 1ST ANNUAL  CONGRADS


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 15 2010, 10:12 PM~16306293
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>CLUB PARTICIPATION, BEST OF SHOW, BEST UNDER CONSTRUCTION, BEST TRUCK, BEST LOWRIDER, AND BEST BOMB.  SO COME OUT ENJOY FREE FOOD, OR GET YOUR GRILL ON AND JUS KICK IT.</span></span> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks to all the car clubs for coming down. It was a very good turn !!!!
MAJESTICS
MILLINIUM
STRICTLY RIDING
JUST US 
STRICTLY FAMILY 
L.A. FINEST 
FIRME CLASSICS 
LOYALTY 
HIGHCLASS
DEDICATED RIDERS 
NEW CREATION 
MY WAY
WESTBOUND 
LOST ANGELS
MANIACOS 
ILLUSIVE 
EPIC
STYLISTICS 
HERENCIA
AUTO BUTCHER
RIDING LOW
WAY OF LIFE
HUSSLE 
CASUALS
GOODTIMES
BEST OF FRIENDS 
EVIL SIDE
L.A. STYLES
SOUTHBOUND
CITYWIDE
TOGETHER 
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS. (sorry if I spelled any club name wrong) AND ANYONE I FORGOT.


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

:ugh: MAJESTICS C.C


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Jan 17 2010, 06:33 PM~16318691
> *Thanks to all the car clubs for coming down. It was a very good turn !!!!
> MILLENIUM
> STRICTLY RIDING
> ...


*WHO TOOK CULB PARTICIPATION ?*


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE TROPHIES


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I still <3 Ekysian Park... but i hate rain :angry:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*IF ANYONE TOOK PICS AND I KNOW THEY DID CUZ I SAW A LOT OF CAMERAS PLEASE POST THEM* :biggrin:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

CLUB PARTICIPATION = MAJESTICS C.C 

BEST OF SHOW = MAJESTICS C.C =61 CHEVROLET IMPALA

BEST BOMB = GOODTIMES= 47 CHEVROLET FLEETLINE

BEST LOWRIDER = HIGH CLASS= 69 BUICK RIVIERA

BEST UNDER CONSTRUCTION = EVIL SIDE 85 BUICK REGAL 

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Jan 17 2010, 06:48 PM~16318797
> *CLUB PARTICIPATION = MAJESTICS C.C
> 
> BEST OF SHOW = MAJESTICS C.C =61 CHEVROLET IMPALA
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Jan 17 2010, 06:48 PM~16318797
> *CLUB PARTICIPATION = MAJESTICS C.C
> 
> BEST OF SHOW = MAJESTICS C.C =61 CHEVROLET IMPALA
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

THE BAD.......................


































READY FOR THE NEXT MEETING WITH THE CITY OF ANGELES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

THANKS TO THE COUNCIL C.C GOOD PICNIC FROM WESTSIDE C.C


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

On behalf of THE LOYALTY ONES PASO ROBLES & SO CAL. want to thank the council c.c. for the great time. See you at the next one.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Best Of Friends had a great time "Thank You"


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

THANKS TO THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB FOR A GREAT PICNIC LOVED ALMOST EVERY MINUTE OF IT TILL THE COPS STARTED FUCKING WITH THE RIDERS


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Jan 17 2010, 06:24 PM~16319121
> *THE BAD.......................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GREAT TURNOUT COUNCIL C.C., AND THANX FOR HAVING US WE HAD A GOOD TIME, MUCH LOVE FROM THE SOUTHBOUND LOS ANGELES FAMILY.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Jan 17 2010, 05:33 PM~16318691
> *Thanks to all the car clubs for coming down. It was a very good turn !!!!
> MAJESTICS
> MILLENIUM
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Jan 17 2010, 06:14 PM~16319025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL. HAD A GOOD TIME!! THANKS FOR EVERYTHING COUNCIL CAR CLUB...


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Jan 17 2010, 08:34 PM~16320678
> *:biggrin:
> *


LIMITED C.C LOS ANGELES


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Strictly Family Car Club had a good time at the park with everyone it was a good show


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

I JUST WANNA SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US, IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT THANKS TO ALL OF YOU. EVEN THOUGH THE COPS STARTED TRIPPIN, WE HAD A GOOD TIME...HOPE YOU ALL DID TOO. SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE -THE COUNCIL C.C


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

GOOD TURNOUT :thumbsup:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Elusive CC. had a great time, Alot of nice cars out there. This is what lowriding is about.. supporting one another and we only get stronger.


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

LimiteD CC had a great time at the park see u guys next time


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks to all the car clubs for coming down. It was a very good turn !!!!
MAJESTICS
MILLINIUM
STRICTLY RIDING
JUST US 
STRICTLY FAMILY 
L.A. FINEST 
FIRME CLASSICS 
LOYALTY ONES
HIGHCLASS
DEDICATED RIDERS 
NEW CREATION 
MY WAY
WESTBOUND 
LOST ANGELS
MANIACOS 
ILLUSIVE 
EPIC
STYLISTICS 
HERENCIA
AUTO BUTCHER
RIDING LOW
WAY OF LIFE
HUSSLE 
CASUALS
GOODTIMES
BEST OF FRIENDS 
EVIL SIDE
L.A. STYLES
SOUTHBOUND
CITYWIDE
TOGETHER 
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS. (sorry if I spelled any club name wrong) AND ANYONE I FORGOT.
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jan 17 2010, 07:11 PM~16319623
> *On behalf of THE LOYALTY ONES PASO ROBLES & SO CAL. want to thank the council c.c. for the great time. See you at the next one.
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HAD A GRATE TIME .


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

SO WHERE THE REST OF THE PICTURES I KNOW I MUST OF SEEN A HUNDRED CAMERAS SO POST UP THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Everything was cool till the cops came. The ticketed 2 of our members for hydros.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jan 18 2010, 11:44 AM~16325918
> *Everything was cool till the cops came. The ticketed 2 of our members for hydros.
> *





:angry: :angry:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

ANYONE ELSE WHO GOT TICKETS FOR BULLSHIT POST IT UP SO I CAN BRING IT UP AT THE MEETING TOMORROW. ALSO ANYONE WHO CAN MAKE IT TO THE MEETING WE ENCOURAGE YOU TO COME AND VOICE YOUR OPINION. IT WILL BE TOMORROW (TUESDAY) AT 6:30PM AT GRACE E. SIMMONS LODGE ELYSIAN PARK.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

great time at the park as usual,,,,didnt happe to me, but i did see a few cops, especially the ones in the white rides, mad dogging and staring people down, now we all know they are doing there job but i dont think there is any need to TRY to intimidate people that are just trying to have a good time


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 18 2010, 12:33 PM~16326383
> *ANYONE ELSE WHO GOT TICKETS FOR BULLSHIT POST IT UP SO I CAN BRING IT UP AT THE MEETING TOMORROW. ALSO ANYONE WHO CAN MAKE IT TO THE MEETING WE ENCOURAGE YOU TO COME AND VOICE YOUR OPINION. IT WILL BE TOMORROW (TUESDAY) AT 6:30PM AT GRACE E. SIMMONS LODGE ELYSIAN PARK.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Jan 18 2010, 11:46 AM~16326498
> *great time at the park as usual,,,,didnt happe to me, but i did see a few cops, especially the ones in the white rides, i dont think there is any need to TRY to intimidate people that are just trying to have a good time*


X2


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

good picnic fellaz uffin: way to kick off the year uffin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Jan 18 2010, 10:46 AM~16326498
> *great time at the park as usual,,,,didnt happe to me, but i did see a few cops, especially the ones in the white rides, mad dogging and staring people down, now we all know they are doing there job but i dont think there is any need to TRY to intimidate people that are just trying to have a good time
> *


X3 :wow:


----------



## BIG BEAR (Sep 8, 2009)

*thanks to all for showing up it was a good time and even though it rained cats ,dogs, and cops we had FUN . QUE N O .....!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT ...........*


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR_@Jan 18 2010, 02:06 PM~16327846
> * thanks  to all for showing up it was a good time and even though it rained  cats ,dogs, and cops we had FUN . QUE N O .....!!!!!!!!!!!      THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT ...........
> *


*

:yes: :yes: Stayed at the park until 4 still having a good time in the rain with the homies from Paso. Hey my kids say thanks for the candy bags dogg.*


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

DEDICATED RIDERZ HAD A GOOD TIME TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF "WESTSIDE FAMILIA" WE WANT TO CONGRADULATE THE COUNCIL C.C. FOR A GOOD TURN OUT ON THE 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC AT THE PALMS AND THANKS FOR THE GOOD FOOD AND HOSPITALITY. YOU GUYS ARE SOME FIRME VATOS AND WE HOPE U GUYS TO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR.  :thumbsup:


----------



## 818!! (Oct 19, 2009)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF THE MAJESTICS ROLLING IN DEEP??


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*The Council*, se dejaron caer, excellent picninc and a great turn out Congrats!


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:wow: THIRTY-SIX DEEP = MAJESTICS =


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 18 2010, 11:33 AM~16326383
> *ANYONE ELSE WHO GOT TICKETS FOR BULLSHIT POST IT UP SO I CAN BRING IT UP AT THE MEETING TOMORROW. ALSO ANYONE WHO CAN MAKE IT TO THE MEETING WE ENCOURAGE YOU TO COME AND VOICE YOUR OPINION. IT WILL BE TOMORROW (TUESDAY) AT 6:30PM AT GRACE E. SIMMONS LODGE ELYSIAN PARK.
> *


WHERE EXACTLY IS THE LODGE AT CAN SOMEONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW I'LL REALLY APPRECIATE THE INFO THANKS LimiteD c.c. v.p


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

Got a pinchi ticket parked! 

Not my fault the he had to work on a Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> THANKS TO THE COUNCIL C.C GOOD PICNIC FROM WESTSIDE C.C[/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Jan 18 2010, 07:12 PM~16332252
> *WHERE EXACTLY IS THE LODGE AT CAN SOMEONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW I'LL REALLY APPRECIATE THE INFO THANKS LimiteD c.c.  v.p
> *


its north of the palms. from the beginning of the palms u head north, then at the stop sign u make a right up the hill then make a left like if your going to the 5fwy. there will be a sign on your left hand sign that say grace e simmons lodge. come down the road it kinda curves then on your right is the lodge. some of us usually meet at the palms area before time, then we roll together up to the lodge. hope i could help, here u go. i found this link click on it below....

http://www.laparks.org/dos/reservations/pd..._simons_map.pdf


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

one of the homies got harassed for his music. i know some of you noticed cause the the cop just started screaming at him saying who do you think you are and talking all sorts of crap to him (the cop) my buddy got lucky cause some shit went down and the cop had to jam but cops shouldn't talk to people like that.. he was in a blue lanzar w/ LIMITED cc
i even wanted to approach the cop and tell him not to talk to him like that but when i got there the cop was jammin

it was a cool picnic


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

THE COUNCIL C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC AT THE PALMS


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jan 18 2010, 09:27 PM~16333583
> *its north of the palms. from the beginning of the palms u head north, then at the stop sign u make a right up the hill then make a left like if your going to the 5fwy. there will be a sign on your left hand sign that say grace e simmons lodge. come down the road it kinda curves then on your right is the lodge. some of us usually meet at the palms area before time, then we roll together up to the lodge.  hope i could help, here u go. i found this link click on it below....
> 
> http://www.laparks.org/dos/reservations/pd..._simons_map.pdf
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE GOOD LOOKING OUT SEE U THERE LIMITED C.C


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jan 18 2010, 09:21 PM~16334548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my car looking good like always  :biggrin: thanks David


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jan 18 2010, 09:22 PM~16334570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY PRIMOS TRUCK LOOKING CLEAN ASS HELL  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Good trun out guys.rain or shine.can't stop won't stop.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Jan 18 2010, 09:33 PM~16334747
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE GOOD LOOKING OUT SEE U THERE LIMITED C.C
> *


orale see u there homie....


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 09:56 PM~16335045
> *my car looking good like always    :biggrin:  thanks David
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Jan 18 2010, 07:33 PM~16331654
> *:wow:  THIRTY-SIX DEEP  = MAJESTICS =
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

Goodtimes Car Club had a goodtime at the park
























































































thanks westside for the pics


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

GREAT TURN OUT THANKS FOR THE CHICKEN EVIL SIDE FAM. HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jan 18 2010, 02:16 PM~16327940
> *:yes:  :yes: Stayed at the park until 4 still having a good time in the rain with the homies from Paso. Hey my kids say thanks for the candy bags dogg.
> *


no problem homie ........to bad we didnt get to the pinata ...........


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

<span style='font-family:Times'>*Grace E. Simons Lodge

1025 Elysian Park Drive, Los Angeles, CA 90012*

AT THIS MEETING WE WILL BE DISCUSSING HOW IT WENT AT THE PALMS WITH THE COUNCIL C.C. PICNIC, AND HOW WE CAN MAKE SECTION 9 BETTER AND WUT EVER FEEDBACK OR OPINIONS WE HAVE TO GIVE TO THE CITY OF LA. SO PLEASE MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA LETS SUPPORT THIS MEETING TO SHOW THE CITY THAT WE CAN WORK TOGETHER WITH THE CITY SO THAT WE CAN CONTINUE TO ENJOY ELYSIAN PARK LIKE WE HAVE IN THE PAST.

LETS TRY TO KEEP IT AT 2 MEMBERS PER CLUB AND SOLO RIDERS AND ANYONE WHO CARES IS WELCOME.

IF U GUYS NEED A MAP POSTED LET ME KNOW AND I'LL DO SO.

THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE.

YOUR BOY
MR WESTSIDE


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jan 19 2010, 02:11 PM~16339828
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>Grace E. Simons Lodge
> 
> 1025 Elysian Park Drive, Los Angeles, CA 90012
> ...


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

TO EVERYONE THAT GOT TICKETS AT THE COUNCIL CC PICNIC THIS PAST SUNDAY, I REALLY ENCOURAGE THAT U GUYS ATTEND THIS MEETING. SO THAT U CAN SPEAK ON THIS ISSUE ON WHY THEY PULLED U OVER AND WUT U WERE TICKETED FOR. DID U GUYS EVEN GET A WARNING???? MAYBE THERE IS SOMETHING THAT CAN BE DONE.......U NEVER KNOW......


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin: had a great time...the chicken, tater salad and free soda...was cool too...ya'll fed the whole park ...damm....good looking out..if i woulda won the 50/50 it would have been perfect :biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Jan 17 2010, 05:33 PM~16318691
> *Thanks to all the car clubs for coming down. It was a very good turn !!!!
> MAJESTICS
> MILLINIUM
> ...


Elusive homie negative on illusive


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

NEXT TIME I'LL DO A SPELL CHECK FOR THE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> Thanks to all the car clubs for coming down. It was a very good turn !!!!
> MAJESTICS
> MILLINIUM
> STRICTLY RIDING
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Jan 20 2010, 11:45 PM~16360088
> *Elusive homie negative on illusive
> *


MY BAD. ELUSIVE C.C


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 20 2010, 02:54 PM~16353158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks to all the car clubs for coming down. It was a very good turn !!!! 
*WESTSIDE*
MAJESTICS
MILLINIUM
STRICTLY RIDING
JUST US 
STRICTLY FAMILY 
L.A. FINEST 
FIRME CLASSICS 
LOYALTY 
HIGHCLASS
DEDICATED RIDERS 
NEW CREATION 
MY WAY
WESTBOUND 
LOST ANGELS
MANIACOS 
ILLUSIVE 
EPIC
STYLISTICS 
HERENCIA
AUTO BUTCHER
RIDING LOW
WAY OF LIFE
HUSSLE 
CASUALS
GOODTIMES
BEST OF FRIENDS 
EVIL SIDE
L.A. STYLES
SOUTHBOUND
CITYWIDE
TOGETHER 
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS. (sorry if I spelled any club name wrong) AND ANYONE I FORGOT


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CAR CLUB WAS THERE :biggrin:


----------

